# coccyx injection



## nyyankees (Jan 20, 2010)

anyone know the CPT code for coccyx injection? Thanks.


----------



## brockorama01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Need more info.  I've seen epidural catheters inserted in the coccyx area.  Otherwise this sounds like the good 'ole 64450, Other Peripheral Nerve.

Brock Berta, CPC


----------

